# Microsoft Word Problem with BACKSPACE key



## TeachinAuntie (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey Folks,
I am having a problem with my work computer that has my computer tech at school & my computer geek husband stumped. 

After our winter break, I came back to work and started making lessons like norma. Except when I attempted to use the backspace key it wasn't working correctly! 

When I highlight something & then try to type over it, or try to use the Backspace key to delete it, nothing happens. I just type BEFORE the text or if I tried to "delete" it, it just stays there & becomes unhighlighted. 

My delete key works fine, but I'm used to using the Backspace key & so it's slowing me down. 

Also, I can highlight & type over or delete using the backspace key on the internet and in my e-mail. The problem is only happening in Microsoft Word. I have 2003 on my computer & I just downloaded the Service Pack today. I am running Windows XP Professional. 

If anybody knows anything about this, I'd truly appreciate your help!
Thanks,
Stephanie


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

I can't say exactly what might be going on, but go into tools->options and go to edit tab and see if something is amiss there. You might want to play around with the options there (especially the "typing replaces selection" option or "overtype mode" option, for instance) to see if it changes anything.


----------



## TeachinAuntie (Feb 2, 2009)

Yay! Thank you so much! I found the setting that had been changed & now I can type again! I don't know my way around the settings & options enough to have changed that, I wonder who was on my computer fiddling with things! 

Anyway, thank you SO much!:grin:


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

You are welcome, and good luck!


----------

